# My Models



## Jon M (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm a pretty shy person by nature, and apparently that is not a good  trait for an aspiring street photographer to have. So instead of  shooting people doing stupid and interesting things, I just started  creeping around a few downtown shops after hours, looking inside, seeing  what I could see. This picture is from a wig shop. It's one of my  favorite places. I like these girls. They're good girls.


View attachment 2720​


----------



## Gumby (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh I like that shot! Very nice.


----------



## Strideeve (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice work.


----------



## Potty (Mar 22, 2012)

Jon M said:


> I like these girls. They're good girls.
> 
> 
> ​



Creepy connection but awesome picture!


----------



## grant-g (Apr 1, 2012)

street photograph creativity!


----------



## Meliha (Apr 3, 2012)

Very cool! I like the composition.


----------

